# UK blogger: "10% of Anglo Irish Bank’s Profits Came from Defrauding Customers"



## canicemcavoy (15 Oct 2010)

[broken link removed]

Story blowing up now in the UK from the influence Guido Fawkes (actually himself an Irish guy).

Interestingly, Declan Ganley alluded to this story a few days ago:

[broken link removed]



> Because if there is, we could all be very thankful for greedy bankers for once.
> 
> Declan Ganley has just tweeted the following:
> 
> ...


----------



## RIAD_BSC (19 Oct 2010)

Old story. It has already been in the Irish papers


----------

